# Schwinn head tube length



## daddyar (Feb 22, 2010)

I read somewhere that prewar Schwinns had shorter head tube than those made later. Is this true? I'm asking because I have an old Schwinn 26" springer, and the steering tube is not long enough to work on a 1959 Schwinn cruiser frame. There are enough threads to thread the bearing retainer in, but not enough for the spring mount. I don't think the neck has been cut, because the threads are a decent length. Anyone know for certain?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you working on a boys frame or girls frame,the boys springer is shorter then a girls springer


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 23, 2010)

daddyar said:


> i read somewhere that prewar schwinns had shorter head tube than those made later. Is this true? I'm asking because i have an old schwinn 26" springer, and the steering tube is not long enough to work on a 1959 schwinn cruiser frame. There are enough threads to thread the bearing retainer in, but not enough for the spring mount. I don't think the neck has been cut, because the threads are a decent length. Anyone know for certain?




the standard schwinn  26 inch prewar boys head tube is 5 inches in height and the postwar head tubes are 5 3/8 inches.
The standard prewar boys steering tubes are 3/8 inch shorter than the postwar. 
There are prewar head tubes 5, 6 & 7 inches in height and of course 24 inch in varying heights.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## daddyar (Feb 24, 2010)

The frame is a boy's 26". I will measure the head tube and the steering tube of the fork tonight. Thanks for the information.


----------



## oleskool (Feb 26, 2010)

Im looking for a springer for a prewar frame...if it doesnt work out for you, lemme know.


----------

